# Bottom Layer for Flourite Black Sand



## tat (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello,

I will setup a 80G with Flourite Black Sand.
It will be a low-tech setup, with easy maintenaince plants: echinodorus, cryptos, vallisnerias and anubias. I think this substrate should give enough nutrients, anyway I am prepared to do some liquid fertilization if needed.

My question now is, how many inches are enough to long root plants, as some echinodorus? And, what kind of substrate can I add as botom layer, without having the risk of flourite going down and get all mixed.

Thanks alot


----------

